
Show HN: SshTo.net – SSH port forwarding done right - grandrew
https://www.sshto.net
======
grandrew
DISCLAIMER: this is just an attempt to do it right :-)

Still lots of work to do with optimization and vulnerability assessment. I
promise to put the sources to github when I feel that this actually worked.

Currently it uses a modified openssh code and lots of PAM and NS configuration
with Auth0 JWT API, plus some config tweaks all over the system

------
thing_se
This is such a great idea. I'll try it out in a bit. Well done!

~~~
grandrew
Thanks a lot!

